# ACS assessment - inquiry regarding employment reference letter content



## awartani.rafat (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello everyone,

first of all, thank you very much for such a great forum and many thanks to each contributor here that helps and makes other people lives easier!

I joined this forum due to some inquiries about immigrating to Australia, and I suspect that I will use it a lot in the next period 

I'm a Siebel Lead Consultant (Software Engineer) and I'm planning to submit my ACS skill assessment and EOI very soon. However, I'm a little confused about the content of my employment reference letter.

I will provide my employer (HR Department) with the content of the needed employment reference letter. Now I'm writing a draft document containing the roles and duties. To have a successful skill assessment I thought I should read what are the tasks and duties posted on the ACS website under the Software Engineer ANZCO code description. Thankfully, from my perspective, all of the information posted there is closely related to my working experience.

In the past few days, I started to write my own duties and responsibilities in the document. However, it resulted to be a very long list, containing almost 10 duties with long descriptions. I think I'm now in this situation due to the fact that I want my employment reference letter to be perfect, match the ACS tasks for the named occupation and hopefully have a positive skill assessment.

I wish to have an advice from you guys, Is it normal to have such employment reference? would ACS sense that it is very similar to the one they have?

Finally, I'm very sorry for the long post, but I'm new here and I want to be very specific in order to provide you with the exact and whole picture.

P.S: I would love to post the duties and tasks I wrote, but I 'm not sure if this is allowed in the forum. However, if it is permitted to do so just leave me a comment and I will update or comment on the post to include the needed information.

Appreciated


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

awartani.rafat said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> first of all, thank you very much for such a great forum and many thanks to each contributor here that helps and makes other people lives easier!
> 
> ...


Regarding RnR, It's perfectly alright to have 10 roles nresponsibilities which resemble those things in the reference letter template. Just make sure that you don't use the same words or copy the content from the template. ACS does not entertain plagiarism.

You can post the RnR as long as it does not reveal any personal information of yours or any of the third parties.


----------



## awartani.rafat (Jul 9, 2017)

*My roles and responsibilities*



scorpion24 said:


> Regarding RnR, It's perfectly alright to have 10 roles responsibilities which resemble those things in the reference letter template. Just make sure that you don't use the same words or copy the content from the template. ACS does not entertain plagiarism.
> 
> You can post the RnR as long as it does not reveal any personal information of yours or any of the third parties.


Thank you very much for your reply and clarification.

Let me list below my written roles and responsibilities in the employment reference. May you please take a look at them and advise me if they are alright to proceed with. However, if you face any difficulties understanding them due to your knowledge in other areas not in mine, please let me know and I will elaborate more.

My duties I wrote:

1.	Building architectures and system designs using Oracle technology stack, identifying technology abilities, constraints, and limitations in addition to providing consultancy on alternative process designs for legacy systems and solutions.
2.	Providing both first and second level support to client’s and customer’s Siebel production, development and staging environments throughout debugging issues, problems root cause analysis, testing, and diagnostics.
3.	Developing Oracle Siebel objects such as workflow processes and Siebel e-Script code functions in accordance with system design, system requirements, and functional business needs, using accredited Oracle Siebel best practices and guidelines bookshelf.
4.	Generating, reviewing and modifying all project deliverables (documents) related to inception, elaboration, construction, transition, and production phases using Oracle Unified Method (OUM) standards and approach.
5.	Generating and reviewing proposals, costing and planning documents such as man-days and implementation timelines for project opportunities and software design in addition to in-house and client’s software selections or upgrades.
6.	Hands on experience in designing and implementing Oracle Siebel integrations with various systems using multiple integration methods and products such as Siebel EAI, Oracle SOA, JSON services, SOAP services and database layer mechanisms.
7.	Implementing various Siebel business application models such as public sector, e-Energy, utilities, and Billing and revenue management (BRM).
8.	Administrate and manage Siebel server components and component groups, in addition, to Configure and maintain Oracle Siebel data mappers, access controls, audit trail, integration objects, repository objects, web services definitions, ADM, and workflows.
9.	Conducting and lead demos, user acceptance tests (UAT’s), pilots and proof of concept sessions in addition to participating in requirements gathering and review meetings with business teams and owners to leverage out of the box and customized Oracle Siebel CRM functionalities. Map functional requirements to technical specifications and implement solutions best practices.

ACS published official tasks:

1.	Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
2.	Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods
3.	Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines, and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
4.	Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
5.	Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
6.	Providing advice, guidance, and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades

Thank you again


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

awartani.rafat said:


> Thank you very much for your reply and clarification.
> 
> Let me list below my written roles and responsibilities in the employment reference. May you please take a look at them and advise me if they are alright to proceed with. However, if you face any difficulties understanding them due to your knowledge in other areas not in mine, please let me know and I will elaborate more.
> 
> ...


It's a nice summary of roles & responsibilities which completely resonates with the occupation.


----------



## awartani.rafat (Jul 9, 2017)

*Thank you *



scorpion24 said:


> It's a nice summary of roles & responsibilities which completely resonates with the occupation.


Many thanks for your positive feedback, you have really helped me and catalyzed my intention to submit my skill assessment.

I will soon prepare the document, get it stamped and signed by my employer, start my ACS application.

I will make sure let you know my results.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ausimmigration (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a query regarding plagiarism and reference letter. The reference letters are essentially given by the company. So, if the reference letters match the one provided by ACS, how can the individual who is submitting be penalized for plagiarism?


----------



## awartani.rafat (Jul 9, 2017)

ausimmigration said:


> I have a query regarding plagiarism and reference letter. The reference letters are essentially given by the company. So, if the reference letters match the one provided by ACS, how can the individual who is submitting be penalized for plagiarism?


I am not really sure about this. But the only thing comes to my mind that maybe ACS will not give a positive assessment and state it as not suitable.

This is only a guess.

Regarding my situation, All ACS listed tasks exactly meet my experience and duties. However, I cannot write the same list ACS has provided. Instead, I am going to write the same tasks in my own words and submit the application.

Thanks.


----------



## awartani.rafat (Jul 9, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> It's a nice summary of roles & responsibilities which completely resonates with the occupation.


I am really sorry for bothering, but I have a quick question that will finalize my employment reference letter.

I just spoke to my employer specifically the HR department head, I asked them if they have any stamp that mentions "Certification as a valid copy", as stated by ACS website the reference should have this information. However, my company does not have such stamp, they have a regular stamp containing the company name, P.O.Box, Zip Code, and location.

HR Department head told me that we will stamp the letter, sign it, and include the authorized person name, position, and email.

Is this considered valid to ACS and comply with their regulations?

Thanks in advance for your continued cooperation.


----------



## ausimmigration (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have no intentions of promoting the submission of ACS reference letter word by word. However, I was responding to the comment made by scorpion24(Just make sure that you don't use the same words or copy the content from the template). I myself has taken words from ACS sample letter for one of the reference letter submitted by me. So, I was worried a little. 

Apparently, another guy submitted the ACS reference letter word by word and it was accepted by ACS. <*SNIP*> *Please see Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Therefore, this thought came to my mind that ACS letter is given by the company and not by the individual who can be accused of plagiarism. It is the company who will be accused which I doubt ACS will do.

Thanks,
Vikas


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

ausimmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have no intentions of promoting the submission of ACS reference letter word by word. However, I was responding to the comment made by scorpion24(Just make sure that you don't use the same words or copy the content from the template). I myself has taken words from ACS sample letter for one of the reference letter submitted by me. So, I was worried a little.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas,

When I wrote about "ACS does not entertain plagiarism", I mentioned in the context of copying the sample letter as it is. It could raise the questions about ingenuity of the work the applicant has done. Agree that company gives the employment reference letter. But most(some) of the times, Individuals have the liberty to describe the roles & responsibilities and request the HR to put them in the reference letter. In such scenarios, I cautioned about not copying the information.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

awartani.rafat said:


> I am really sorry for bothering, but I have a quick question that will finalize my employment reference letter.
> 
> I just spoke to my employer specifically the HR department head, I asked them if they have any stamp that mentions "Certification as a valid copy", as stated by ACS website the reference should have this information. However, my company does not have such stamp, they have a regular stamp containing the company name, P.O.Box, Zip Code, and location.
> 
> ...


Hi,

HR will not give the "Certification as a valid copy". HR gives the original reference letter. That original reference letter, you have to photo copy it and need to have it attested by the authorized personnel. That authorized personnel validates the photo copy of the reference letter based on the original letter given by the HR and stamps it as "Certification as a valid copy" or "Certified True Copy of the Original". 
You have to scan & upload the attested(stamped) photo copy not the original.


----------



## awartani.rafat (Jul 9, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> HR will not give the "Certification as a valid copy". HR gives the original reference letter. That original reference letter, you have to photo copy it and need to have it attested by the authorized personnel. That authorized personnel validates the photo copy of the reference letter based on the original letter given by the HR and stamps it as "Certification as a valid copy" or "Certified True Copy of the Original".
> You have to scan & upload the attested(stamped) photo copy not the original.


Hello Sir,

Thanks for your continued help. It is amazing how you always reply.

I double checked the ACS assessment guidelines. It is written that you should get your documents be certified by an authorized witness, and they provided a list of who are the authorized witnesses withing and outside of Australia (Below).

Certification can be authorized within Australia by:
•	a registered migration agent - a justice of the peace or a bail justice
•	an Australian lawyer - a member of the police force - a public notary
•	a sheriff or a deputy sheriff - a councilor of a municipality
•	a senior officer of a council - a medical practitioner
•	a dentist - a veterinary practitioner - a pharmacist
•	a principal in the teaching service - a minister of religion authorized to celebrate marriages
•	a member or former member of either House of the Parliament of the Commonwealth 
Documents Certified outside Australia can be certified by an equivalent authority within the country of origin. Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide information regarding certification of documents outside Australia.

Finally, I want to ask for example who certified your documents for example?

Thanks.
Sincerely yours,
Ra'fat Al-Awartani.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

awartani.rafat said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> Thanks for your continued help. It is amazing how you always reply.
> 
> ...


I live in India. My documents are certified by a Notary public(or Notary) who is an advocate & appointed(authorized) by Govt of India to certify the things. There can/will be an equivalent personnel who is authorized in the country you live.


----------



## awartani.rafat (Jul 9, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> I live in India. My documents are certified by a Notary public(or Notary) who is an advocate & appointed(authorized) by Govt of India to certify the things. There can/will be an equivalent personnel who is authorized in the country you live.


That's Great!

I will check with the Ministry of Justice in my country if the notary in there is authorized to certify such documents.

Thanks again, is there any other advice you want to share before I proceed.

Sincerely yours,
Ra'fat Al-Awartani.


----------



## sakship (Oct 21, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> HR will not give the "Certification as a valid copy". HR gives the original reference letter. That original reference letter, you have to photo copy it and need to have it attested by the authorized personnel. That authorized personnel validates the photo copy of the reference letter based on the original letter given by the HR and stamps it as "Certification as a valid copy" or "Certified True Copy of the Original".
> You have to scan & upload the attested(stamped) photo copy not the original.



Hi scorpion24,

I have a query if you could help.
I am MCA post graduate with 5.5 yrs exp with single employer(Infosys,India). I am unemployed since last 4 years. My total work experience is divided into roles as systems engineer, senior software engineer, test analyst. Even my resignation letter says of my last designation.

1. Whom should I get a refernce letter from.
2. Do I have to state all the three roles on my letter along with their durations.
3. How is the attstation to be done before sending to ACS
4. Kindly list all the docs to be send for ACS assessment

Thanks a bunch in advance


----------



## bkhan (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a question regarding ACS documents preparation. If I have 3 different employers, Can I write same Roles and Responsibilities for these 3 letters and get them signed by employers on company letter heads. Thanks for your response


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

bkhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding ACS documents preparation. If I have 3 different employers, Can I write same Roles and Responsibilities for these 3 letters and get them signed by employers on company letter heads. Thanks for your response


If you have been handling same responsibilities than you can. 
But in reality as you move on it should vary.


----------



## bkhan (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks or your response.

As a software engineer, doing the same stuff like initially as writing programs of basic or intermediate level No doing the same stuff but on a more complex level. so, ultimately duties are same even now with my 3rd employer. Was just confirming as in how ACS will be interpret it. Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

bkhan said:


> Thanks or your response.
> 
> As a software engineer, doing the same stuff like initially as writing programs of basic or intermediate level No doing the same stuff but on a more complex level. so, ultimately duties are same even now with my 3rd employer. Was just confirming as in how ACS will be interpret it. Thanks


They don't have any issues as long as proper documents can be provided for assessing your work. You should not have any problems as such go ahead.
That's bout it.


----------



## bkhan (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks man for your quick replies.


----------



## rajibimran (Jan 30, 2019)

*Employee reference letter for 261313-Software engineer*

Hi,
I am planning to submit for ACS on 261313-Software engineer, I have got Employee reference letter as below, Can anyone who has got +ve on software engineer, please suggest if its ok for Assessment:

Date: November 12, 2017
Ref: BG/AHR/06/0107

TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN
This is to confirm that, Mr. XXXXXXX, employee id: xxxxxx was a full time (40 hours per week) employed at xxxxxxxx Group from 01.09.2009 to 31.10.2017, as Incharge of Business Automation department. 

During the employment, he had major responsibilities as an Analyst programmer, In-charge-software dept, Coordinator SAP ERP, Incharge-Business Automation Unit. He used to report directly to Chief financial and development officer (CFDO) along with the Managing director.

Roles and Responsibilities are as follows:
•	Requirement collection (AS-IS Document) from Users to understand the business domain and functionality and find the improvement needed in software as well as business process as per standard business practice. 
•	Prepare Project Scope, High Level, Low-Level design, database design documents for the design and architecture of development/upgrade for the software applications used by our enterprises.
•	Involved in the development of software application (Program using in PHP, ASP.net, Java, J2EE) for our Land development, Trading, Media and other enterprises.
•	Development of SAP Business Object dashboard and SAP ABAP reports/dashboards for management, stakeholders for data analysis and better business decision.
•	Investigate, analyze the existing system and identifying business process to suggest change required on the existing system or suggestions for new development. Also, prepare the comparison statement for technical and cost involvement.
•	Diagnose and resolve system problems, change customization or suggest code change based on performance analysis and test tools to ensure optimum performance.
•	Conduct user training with detailed documentation maintaining company policy and standard. Prepare detailed functional specifications, diagrams, flowchart from which programs will be written and detailed program Designs, codes, tests, debugs documents those programs to smooth operation/support/upgrade.
•	Ensure full lifecycle test including extensive Unit test, proper System integration test using script, User Acceptance testing using SAP ASAP methodology and script.
•	Conduct Software Testing Life Cycle process for Estimation, Identification of Scenario, Test Design, Execution and Status Report approved documentation for all our customized software to ensure quality/performance.
•	Responsible for Implementation of SAP ERP software using project management tools and monitoring of proper configuration as per Business Blueprint document.
•	Execute Server Installation and configuration of Oracle, SAP, Web servers, Mobility, database servers. Ensure backup and integration.
•	Monitoring and maintenance of Servers, Application software’s by upgrade, enhancements, and patches in a timely manner to provide support within approved support timeline.
•	Design and develop Project Plan, Project Charter, Statement of Work (SOW) and necessary Trackers for better management of project & resources involved. Make sure to deliver all the project deliverables like AS-IS, BBP, FS, TS, Manuals, UAT, Cut-Over, SIT documents.
•	Report to project steering committee and assist in the project decision-making process.
•	Responsible for central reference and information source (IT), providing guidance and assistance in the system project implementation process.
•	Coordinate between IT and business department to minimize the understanding gap as Automation officer.

Skillset letter:
Operating Systems: Linux, Windows, AIX.
Databases: Oracle 9i-12c, My SQL, SQL Server, DB2, Sybase(SAP ASE).
Languages: PL/SQL, PHP, HTML, SQL, C/C++, Java, VB.net, Javascript, UNIX shell scripting.
ERP/Applications: SAP ECC6.0, SAP BI and SAP BO, ESS/MSS, SAP BASIS, Core SAP Modules. Hardware/Server: IBM P550, IBM and Dell Blade server, Design and implement data center.
Web Servers: Apache Http Server, IIS, Web Hosting, Cpanel.



During this tenure we found his performance was very satisfactory, we wish him the very best in his future endeavors.

Sincerely,
For xxxxxxx Group,

Mr. xxxxx 
Chief Financial and Development Officer
(Authorized Signatory)
Email: ]


----------



## rajibimran (Jan 30, 2019)

rajibimran said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to submit for ACS on 261313-Software engineer, I have got Employee reference letter as below, Can anyone who has got +ve on software engineer, please suggest if its ok for Assessment:
> 
> Date: November 12, 2017
> ...


Can any software engineer through some light on this to help me.

Thanks
Raim.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajibimran said:


> Can any software engineer through some light on this to help me.
> 
> Thanks
> Raim.


You don’t need anybody else to help you out

Just compare each duty given in the RnR to the duties given in the Anzsco code

Make separate groups for duties which match fully, partially and not at all and then see if at least 70% of the duties of the RnR match or not 

Cheers


----------



## rajibimran (Jan 30, 2019)

NB said:


> You don’t need anybody else to help you out
> 
> Just compare each duty given in the RnR to the duties given in the Anzsco code
> 
> ...


Hi NB,
Thanks for your reply, i have compared the RnR with 261313 - Software engineering, all of them are matching, Actually, i am confused about the detailed/long RnR mentioned in my reference letter. Is there any issue if the RnR is long and elaborate or should i have to cut down? Pls suggest.

Thaks
RAIM.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajibimran said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for your reply, i have compared the RnR with 261313 - Software engineering, all of them are matching, Actually, i am confused about the detailed/long RnR mentioned in my reference letter. Is there any issue if the RnR is long and elaborate or should i have to cut down? Pls suggest.
> 
> Thaks
> RAIM.


It’s the contents which are important, not the length

If there are any superfluous or duplicate entries, remove them

Cheers


----------



## rajibimran (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks,
It would be very helpful if you pls go through the RnR and suggest me if its ok according to 261313 RnR, because i may have missed something if anyone other than me reviews than it would be more perfect. 

Much appreciate for your time.

Thanks
RAIM


----------

